# Endlich ein Bach! Oder doch ein Wasserfall? :)



## Dachfrosch (30. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte im kleinen Teich über 30 Grad, die __ Schnecken haben sich schon im Schlamm vergraben :shock - jetzt hab ich beide Teiche miteinander verbunden und die Temperatur ist nun im kleinen auch etwas niedriger. Und ich hab endlich meinen _Bachlauf_  Oder vielleicht doch einen Wasserfall? 
Hier mal einige Bilder.


----------



## Schwabenteich (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlich ein Bach! Oder doch ein Wasserfall? *

Bach? Wasserfall? Egal. Hauptsache, es plätschert  Und wenn es dann noch so toll aussieht, wie bei Dir ist der Sommer auf'm Balkon doch gesichert.


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlich ein Bach! Oder doch ein Wasserfall? *

Siehste wohl - geht doch!


----------



## Dachfrosch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlich ein Bach! Oder doch ein Wasserfall? *

war eigentlich ganz einfach, keine Ahnung, warum ich mich da so lange so angestellt habe


----------



## Efeu (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Bach! Oder doch ein Wasserfall? *

Wie hast du das denn gemacht? Sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## Dachfrosch (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Bach! Oder doch ein Wasserfall? *

Danke! Der kleine Kübel ist mit dem Fass nicht richtig verbunden, ich hab nur den Schlauch von der Pumpe hineingeleitet (ich hab schwarze Gewebe herumgewickelt, damit man es nicht so gut sieht, man sieht es aber trotzdem *g*), am kleinen Kübel einen Auslass aus einem Schaumgummirohr befestigt und dann so lang hin und her gerückt, bis das Wasser genau dorthin läuft, wo ich es haben wollte.
Mal schauen, ob ich das heuer wieder so hinkriege


----------

